

Smartphone display wars go to ludicrous speed: 2560×1440 in 5.5 inches - bhauer
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/08/smartphone-display-wars-go-to-ludicrous-speed-2560x1440-in-5-5-inches/

======
bhauer
I love high DPI, but I chuckle that with this device, we see print-grade
density for a mobile device when my desktop monitors--the monitors I work with
several hours a day, far longer than my mobile devices--remain so depressingly
low-tech.

Can I _please_ get a reasonably-priced high-dpi large form-factor desktop
display? $1,000 or $1,500 for something in the 30" 250+ dpi range would be
fine. Even larger and higher DPI accepted without complaint! :)

